# Time For Another Two New Arrivals



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, a couple more selected from recent arrivals for comment.

LCD, either love 'em or hate 'em. When I was a teenager there was a certain Seiko that I really liked but it was way out of my price range (wel, even a timex was tbh :cry2: ).

Finally got one in the post today - the rarer (I think) version without the dark background on the top half. It was a big gamble 'untested' on ebay = 95% certainty knackered.

On unwrapping I was hopefull, in really good nick, virtually unmarked. Took the back off, heart sank, a clear sticky liquid present - probably battery acid.... cleaned it up and put in a battery... nothing. Fiddled, cleaned, stuck it on top of the boiler for an hour or two in an attempt to dry out any liquid in the internals - still nothing. Gave up, hoping I might some day find another cheap one with a beat up case/strap but working insides.

However a few hours later I picked it up and its working, and has been for the past few hours! Well I say working, only the digital section, the analogue is still dead, but I don't have the correct battery in currently so a few extra milliamps with the right cell might sort that out - or it might do another miracle self cure. Even if it doesn't, i'm still happy.










As I always work in pairs, I was going to post my recently aquired Seiko H357 duo display (another teenage want after seeing Bond wearing one in The Spy Who Loved Me), however instead this, an AKA ALBA who I beleive were a subsidiary of Seiko - it's big, it's gaudy and, well, I like it 










Next on my LCD list is another Seiko, a G757 as seen in Octopussy


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Robin S said:


> OK, a couple more selected from recent arrivals for comment.
> 
> LCD, either love 'em or hate 'em. When I was a teenager there was a certain Seiko that I really liked but it was way out of my price range (wel, even a timex was tbh :cry2: ).
> 
> ...


Funnky little piece mate love the green digi


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

that aka looks great


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the Seiko, have been fancying and old digital


----------

